# First look at Force Awakens kits



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

http://models4hobby.co.uk/Revell-Model-Kit-Star-Wars-Resistance-X-Wing-Fighter-06753.html

http://models4hobby.co.uk/Revell-Mo...t-Order-Special-Forces-Tie-Fighter-06751.html

http://models4hobby.co.uk/Revell-Model-Kit-Star-Wars-Millennium-Falcon-Real-Sound-06752.html

The webpage is scaling the images down. Here are the full res ones... 

X-wing 
http://models4hobby.co.uk/images/P/IMG_20150826_135806.jpg 

TIE 
http://models4hobby.co.uk/images/P/DSC_0144.jpg 

Falcon 
http://models4hobby.co.uk/images/P/DSC_0143.jpg


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Oh, goody. More snap kits with soft details intended for 6 year olds.

One can only hope that Bandai will come to the rescue.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I really won't be wasting my money on that stuff,I don't get stuff that
doesn't have any value and these new Star Wars kits don't got that!!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I respectfully disagree with the statement that these kits have no value. They may not be what us seasoned veteran model assemblers want, but they will be great for getting a new generation of modelers into our hobby. That is essential if our hobby is to survive.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

kangg7 said:


> I respectfully disagree with the statement that these kits have no value. They may not be what us seasoned veteran model assemblers want, but they will be great for getting a new generation of modelers into our hobby. That is essential if our hobby is to survive.


Exactly. These kits are made for children. The other more mature model kits Revell has made for The Force Awakens have not yet been revealed.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> Exactly. These kits are made for children. The other more mature model kits Revell has made for The Force Awakens have not yet been revealed.


Aside from the ex-Fine Molds kits their releasing, what "mature" Force Awakens kits are being released? I've heard nothing about this.

Regarding the snap/pre-colored kits shown, since these kits are primarily for kids, it's understandable that Revell has chosen this path. If you want something more presentable, they can be repainted/weathered and come out looking decent.

I just hope they don't do what they've done in the past, produce kits with soft/inaccurate details and in "box" scales. But, I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

spock62 said:


> Aside from the ex-Fine Molds kits their releasing, what "mature" Force Awakens kits are being released? I've heard nothing about this.


There will be 4 "Build and Play kits", as well as 5 other "Easy kits". Hopefullly the Easy kits will be more geared toward our demographic.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I read that there will be snappers and glue kits available. Lets hope Revell does not ignore the adults who will be paying for these kits....


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see any new kits coming out and if these contribute to a new generation building kits all to the better. I too hope someone like Bandai do more detailed kits but having seen the catalogue for the toys from the movie I'm not too impressed with the actual designs for new vehicles from the movie...Not the updated X-wing/TIE/Falcon but the ones native to Force Awakens. 

Guess we'll be seeing more next month.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

PixelMagic said:


> There will be 4 "Build and Play kits", as well as 5 other "Easy kits". Hopefullly the Easy kits will be more geared toward our demographic.


"Easy Kits" is the moniker that Revell of Germany uses for most of their snap-together/pre-painted kits. So, I have my doubts that these new Star Wars kits will be made with adult modelers in mind. 

But, if they design them like Revell of USA's snap-fit car/truck kits, they might be pretty nice. These kits feature accurate bodies/chassis/interior in a simplified format (no engine, parts molded in color, stickers for decals). If you paint these kits as you would regular glue kits, they come out looking really sharp.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm underwhelmed. Granted, the pictures don't show everything, but it looks like another hockey puck Falcon with oversized side walls and a flattened hull curvature. Yuck. They're using a CG Falcon in the movie -- how hard is it to give Revell a file, even simplified, of the right proportions?

As for the designs in the movie, we'll see what original ones they come up with, but I have mixed feelings about more X-wings and TIEs. I'm as nostalgic as they next nerd, but I've seen X-wings and TIEs for 40 years. Slightly changing the wing shape and slapping a few greeblies here and there just strikes me as pandering.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Hunk A Junk said:


> I'm underwhelmed. Granted, the pictures don't show everything, but it looks like another hockey puck Falcon with oversized side walls and a flattened hull curvature. Yuck. They're using a CG Falcon in the movie -- how hard is it to give Revell a file, even simplified, of the right proportions?


Indeed. Not impressed here either. Bandai produces SW kits that rival or exceed the previous high water mark (Fine Molds) and they are pretty inexpensive even with international shipping. I admit that Bandai has spoiled me rotten. If Bandai can produce accurate kits at a fairly low price why not Revell?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And oh boy, the Falcon has "real sound"!
:freak:

Well, maybe they'll attract some young people to the hobby. In Germany.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm willing to bet that the Millenium Falcon kit is just a rehash of their original kit with a rectangular dish to replace the circular one. 

As for the light & sound features, Revell tried this in the late '70's. They took existing kits, mounted them to a large base which contained batteries and electronic components, allowing the model to have lights and sound. The kits were called 'Electric Action' kits and were billed as "models of the future"! 

At the time, Revell thought these kind of kits would compete with video games for kids attention. They didn't. The "models of the future" were a failure. I have a feeling the same will happen with these new Star War kits.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Paulbo said:


> Oh, goody. More snap kits with soft details intended for 6 year olds.
> 
> One can only hope that Bandai will come to the rescue.


From Bandai site:
http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/news/ev04.html

Google Translate:
https://translate.google.com/transl...obby.net/sw/news/ev04.html&edit-text=&act=url

"Awakening of Star Wars / Force" Product Information ban announcement!

Bandai, from Star Wars plastic model, "awakening of Star Wars / Force" sale of goods is determined.
All of the details we will publish on September 4 (Friday) 0:01 on this site.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

edge10 said:


> From Bandai site:
> http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/news/ev04.html
> 
> Google Translate:
> ...


That will be Sept 3 for Americans.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah stick with Bandai- sorry but the Revell stuff is JUNK


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

spindrift said:


> Yeah stick with Bandai- sorry but the Revell stuff is JUNK


While I am no fan of Revell's Star Wars line, they do make some good stuff every now and then. I'll wait to see detailed reviews of the Force Awakens kits before I write them off. But yeah, Bandai will probably wipe the floor with them.


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*force awakens kits*

sorry, the links don't function


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

sizzlerjoe said:


> sorry, the links don't function


Yeah, I think they realized they weren't supposed to show them until Force Friday and took the links back down.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

Via seashark on Starship modeler, the first pics of Revell's T70 X-Wing -
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206268457823254&set=pcb.10206268464903431&type=1&theater


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

yorkie said:


> Via seashark on Starship modeler, the first pics of Revell's T70 X-Wing -
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206268457823254&set=pcb.10206268464903431&type=1&theater


Sweet jebus, that looks like crap! Are those vents for the sound speaker underneath?! I mean, with hours and hours and hours of scratch building this maybe possibly could end up looking decent, but c'mon. Really???

Come on, Bandai, you gotta come through for us on this!!!:drunk:


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Guys, these kits are made for 6 year olds. Of course they are not gonna build into a beautiful perfect replica of the CG ship in the movie. Let's wait to see all of Revell's offerings before poo pooing them. However, I am not holding my breath for Revell to come through.

I must say, even for a snap together for little kids, that really wouldn't look bad with a decent paint job.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

There should be a line of model kits for young people- less intimidating that a full kit but still providing a sense of satisfaction and generate interest in the hobby.

Small simple models are also great for kitbashing into variants without spending a lot of money on donor kits.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I am still to the classic styles of ships from the Classic 6 Star Wars Episodes!!


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree that some models should be aimed at younger kids for ease of assembly and, where appropriate, to avoid potential danger to kids. But that doesn't mean a kit can't be engineered in correct proportions or with details like engraved panel lines instead of raised. Simple doesn't have to equal wrong. I'm sorry, but Revell's design philosophy appears to be, "Eh, close enough." 

Again, I hope Bandai fills the void by offering a JJ-Wing that looks like the ones in the movie -- not one you have to squint at and use your imagination.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not at all surpised that this kit is so simple as it's the "Build and Play" version, the ones for young kids that come with sound/lights. 

Hopefully, the next grade up (Easy Kits) will be better. But, if their anything like what Revell of Germany has done before, it'll be a mixed bag at best.

For truly accurate kits, Bandai will be the way to go, based on what they've done so far.

Still I'm curious to see all of Revell's kits.


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

Bandai's Force Awakens kits announced -
http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/ep07.html

Looking good!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Holy sweet mother of plastic!!!!!!

Bandai to the rescue!!!!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks God Bandai thinks of us adults.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Sad that Revell has abandoned us adults...
My money will be going overseas...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

While it is nice to have kits available for young builders starting off I am going to be buying the Bandai kits for me and my son to build- he has graduated to the larger world of glue kits now...


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't care if Bandai is involved with this,I am still not going to get these
new SW kits when that movie comes out!I don't buy anything involving
a Hollywood Curse attached to it,period!!!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

WOI said:


> I don't care if Bandai is involved with this,I am still not going to get these
> new SW kits when that movie comes out!I don't buy anything involving
> a Hollywood Curse attached to it,period!!!


Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

WOI said:


> I don't care if Bandai is involved with this,I am still not going to get these
> new SW kits when that movie comes out!I don't buy anything involving
> a Hollywood Curse attached to it,period!!!


Say what?


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

So people were all excited for a Hasbro toy Falcon with way less detail than these kits, for a much larger price, and shell out even more $$$ for accurization parts for that Hasbro kit, yet slam these kits. Makes sense.

Number one, kits can be accurized by skillful modelers. Number two, these kits, as has been stated above, aren't for you... they're to introduce the younger generation into modeling, which is something I'd think the community would embrace.

If nobody buys Star Wars kits, there's a chance that less and less will be made.

Finally, in terms of the detail level... who cares? If you're a kid, and this interests you, you don't care about building some super-hyper-accurate model, with lighting and so on... you just want the pleasure of being able to make and have a model of something you love. If you're a more skilled adult, then as I said above, you can likely apply your skills to making the model as detailed as you can.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

The appeal of the Hasbro Falcon is it's size and accuracy. The toys from Revell that they are calling models caters to neither. Not every model builder here has kids. Some people here are adults and would like to have detailed models to build. The Hasbro Falcon was never billed as a model either. It was a super accurate toy that modelers chose to add detail too.
No, Revell has abandoned adult modelers in favor of supplying un-built toys for for kids, and that's fine if that's the market they are going after. Unfortunately I am not in that demographic. I'm an adult modeler who wants a detailed accurate model to build.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Alright, here's Revell's new models. Scale Level 2 Falcon looks like garbage. Everything else looks pretty damn good at first glance.

http://www.revell.de/splash/landing.html


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

No comment......


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm really liking the refined X-Wing design! The Falcon is pretty much the same ship but with a different dish but great to see they will be producing them as well.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so thankful Bandai is filling the need for modelers who want to build accurate representations of the ships in the film. If we were only stuck with Revell, it would be a big disappointment.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

The mandibles on the Falcon are parallel! The horror! :devil:Let the debate begin... :wave:

I'd laugh my ass off if Bandi makes those articulated so they can move in and out in unison just to mess with the rivet counters out there...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> The mandibles on the Falcon are parallel! The horror! :devil:Let the debate begin... :wave:
> 
> I'd laugh my ass off if Bandi makes those articulated so they can move in and out in unison just to mess with the rivet counters out there...


I like the idea that the mandibles are articulated slightly so it can actually grab a cargo container up front and 'push' it to the destination. Having an offset cockpit so you could see around the cargo module makes sense that way also.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Actually, the mandibles do look like they are separated from the main hull on the new Bandai kit:

http://bandai-hobby.net/sw/products/ep07_force/mc/mc02.html


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That 1/144 Falcon looks incredible!
That and a T-70 are on my short list for sure.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

My goodness! Fellas, we're not the target audience for these products. Revells website has photos and videos of the kits. So, they can be a great, fun project for a niece/nephew/grandchild , etc...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

BrianM said:


> My goodness! Fellas, we're not the target audience for these products. Revells website has photos and videos of the kits. So, they can be a great, fun project for a niece/nephew/grandchild , etc...


But see that's the thing. Why has Revell chosen to abaondon the adult market and focus solely on children? Why not try and satisfy both markets? Isn't their ultimate goal to make money? They are loosing money to Bandai for kits aimed at experienced adult model builders.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Perhaps because they will probably sell more kits to young kids than the older people. 
If young people start to build models then the chance they will continue to build models, revitalizing a hobby which more than once has been lamented as dying off.

When the very first Star Wars film (now Ep.4) was released most of the people complaining on how the adult market was abandoned were not even in High School yet- some still in grade school. The kits that were released then were primitive, box scale and aimed at younger people also. I wonder how many current builders had one of these kits for one of their first models?


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

That's great that Bandai is releasing Force Awakens kits. They are far superior to the Revell snap kits. At least we have that.

The 'new' ships in 'Force Awakens' may not have changed too much from the original movies but I see that as a good thing. At least it looks like Star Wars. Lucas' prequel trilogy(Ep's 1-3) didn't look much like Star Wars to me. I always felt that by the 3rd movie we should have seen some ships that were closer to the ones in the original movies.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

Is it just me, or does the engine strip on the Falcon in the movie ads look thinner--more pinched.

Looking forward to see more of the new Star Destroyer
http://i.imgur.com/IucZKEp.png

http://firedragonmatty.deviantart.com/art/Star-Wars-The-Force-Awakens-Star-Destroyer-527919996
https://41dcdfcd4dea0e5aba20-931851...akens-star-destroyer_e7fa59dc_m.jpg?bg=8E8D8A

http://www.notey.com/blogs/star-destroyer
http://www.mtv.com/news/2260358/star-wars-force-friday-best-toys/


----------



## blizziar (Aug 21, 2015)

How are these kits going to compete with Bandai's offering ?
The Bandai snap fit kits are more accurate , way better detail. And on top of all that, Bandai are cheaper.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robiwon said:


> But see that's the thing. Why has Revell chosen to abaondon the adult market and focus solely on children? Why not try and satisfy both markets? Isn't their ultimate goal to make money? They are loosing money to Bandai for kits aimed at experienced adult model builders.





blizziar said:


> How are these kits going to compete with Bandai's offering ?
> The Bandai snap fit kits are more accurate , way better detail. And on top of all that, Bandai are cheaper.


My guess is that Revell knew they couldn't produce kits as detailed as the kits Bandai is producing, so rather than waste their time and money they chose to produce simpler kits for younger/beginning modelers. Kids have the Revell kits, adults have the Bandai kits, it's a win/win.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Found a link to this video at the Starship Modeler forums:
http://mrmedia.com/2015/09/revells-...he-force-reveal-video-interview/#.Ve2rxn3wt6L

The video is an interview with the VP/GM of Revell regarding their Star War model kit releases.

Based on the video, there are 3 groups of kits being released:
a) Build and Play kits with lights/sound. These are out at Target and Toys R Us. These kits are designed for young kids (6+) and are durable and easy to make and meant to be played with. They are not totaly accurate.

b) Snap Tite Max kits. These kits are larger, have better and more accurate details/proportions and are designed for ages 8 to adult. These kits are similar to previous Revell Star Wars releases, pre-colored/painted, but with some painting and weathering, can be made to look good.

c) Fine Mold repops. These are the "adult" kits. There will be a 1/48 X-wing and Tie Fighter and the 1/72 Millennium Falcon. Their also pricey, the MF going for just under $300!

d) Revell will finally release the 1/29 X-Wing in the Snap Tite Max line.

e) Revell has the license to make kits for the entire trilogy and the three spinoff movies.

Regarding the detail or lack of detail in the first release (Build and Play), this is what Revell's VP/GM (Lou Aguilera) had to say:

*“The scale model design process for Star Wars toys start with Disney and the company that designs the props for the movie. We work directly with them to get access to CAD (computer aided design) data they use to design the actual props for the movie. We give those files and photos to our engineers. Then we decided how to break each model up and into how many pieces: ‘Are we designing a product for a 6-year-old? Or for an adult? There are lots of decisions we make along the way. As we do that, we think, ‘What’s the assembly process going to be for the user?’ For a 6-year-old, bigger pieces for smaller hands. For an adult, we can get into more intricate detail and smaller pieces.” *

Based on what I've seen and read, I think Revell did the right thing with the Build and Play kits. They're made for kids and marketed to them. They're *not* made with adults in mind.

The Snap Tite Max kits serve a duel purpose, for older kids and adults. Unfortunately, they're not as finely detailed as the upcoming Bandai kits (nor in an established scale), but, with a little work, can be made to look good.

It would have been nice if Revell had made a line of Star Wars kits just for adults that would have the details and accuracy that adult modelers look for (i.e. like what Bandai is doing), but that's not the case. They're trying to find a balance between getting young kids interested in the hobby and keeping the seasoned modelers happy. Can't fault them for that.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

WOI said:


> I don't care if Bandai is involved with this,I am still not going to get these
> new SW kits when that movie comes out!I don't buy anything involving
> a Hollywood Curse attached to it,period!!!


Where does this irrational belief in black magic and voodoo come from ? No such things as "curses" or "spells."


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Star Wars curse? Could be that we here in the USA can't get detailed models aimed at the adult market from TFA. The only thing Revell seems interested in is marketing toys to 6 year olds that they have to put together. 

Have we confirmed that the level2 kits on the Revell of Germany site will actually be available here in the States?


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

robiwon said:


> Star Wars curse? Could be that we here in the USA can't get detailed models aimed at the adult market from TFA. The only thing Revell seems interested in is marketing toys to 6 year olds that they have to put together.
> 
> Have we confirmed that the level2 kits on the Revell of Germany site will actually be available here in the States?


Yes, the Level 2 kits will be available, see my post on this page. It also explains Revell's reasoning regarding making toys for 6 year olds along with kits for 8+ years old and adults.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I got the _Falcon_ and I quite like it. It is well-detailed for what it is and it has some lights in the engines! Which I think links it, however loosely, to the old MPC kit. Remember that? With the white bulbs? I'm probably in the minority, but I think the _Falcon_ looks better with a rectangular dish; the ship is kind of rectangular when viewed from the side so it works. I went back a few days later and got an X-wing, it's out of proportion but I couldn't hold off anymore (Which is what Revell is hoping), I've been whooshing it around, crashing it and having fun - and for me that's what it's all about.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

It's sad that Revell and other companies make these exclusive contracts so they don't have to compete. They don't want to innovate or make superior products, they just want a hostage market. It's lazy capitalism at its worst.


----------



## INVAR (Mar 28, 2014)

It's all Disney doing this - NOT Bandai or Revell. Disney owns Star Wars and says it will control every and all related material. The ONLY thing that I do not think Disney owns outright is the very first Star Wars movie. So we can pray that the MF or Star Destroyer can be made and sold from A New Hope without the bloodthirsty lawyers getting their claws in our hobby. It's not about 'lazy capitalism' - it is about ownership and control. The contracts signed with Disney did exclude all merchandise from being sold outside Japan, and those stipulations were not conveyed to the retailers who were selling product outside Japan. Disney just put their fist down, which sucks for all of us who value accuracy and quality.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Hunk A Junk said:


> It's sad that Revell and other companies make these exclusive contracts so they don't have to compete. They don't want to innovate or make superior products, they just want a hostage market. It's lazy capitalism at its worst.





INVAR said:


> It's all Disney doing this - NOT Bandai or Revell. Disney owns Star Wars and says it will control every and all related material. The ONLY thing that I do not think Disney owns outright is the very first Star Wars movie. So we can pray that the MF or Star Destroyer can be made and sold from A New Hope without the bloodthirsty lawyers getting their claws in our hobby. It's not about 'lazy capitalism' - it is about ownership and control. The contracts signed with Disney did exclude all merchandise from being sold outside Japan, and those stipulations were not conveyed to the retailers who were selling product outside Japan. Disney just put their fist down, which sucks for all of us who value accuracy and quality.




Actually you're both right and wrong. 

It comes down to who they want to represent by choice in what track record each company has. In other words: Revell has a track record of putting out fairly decent models, but not uber perfect, or appealing to the super nerd that is in each of the purists. It's decent enough for everyone to build, but not so much accuracy that they have to retool, or worry about a lot of complaints because of it. It's easy to market, and easy to make - Revell. On the other hand you have Bandai - make it as detailed/correct as possible at one tenth the cost to manufacture, but make everyone PAY through the wazoo to have it! And without making the mistakes that THEY make very noticable if at all. This is the MAIN determining factor in what most companies look for when deciding who should make the products representative of their company. 

I've worked in the plastics industry, and it is a crap shoot as to who gets what when working with other manufacturers. Sometimes one of them will make some of the parts and another manufacturer will make the rest of them. Then there are those that will make some parts, and each division will make a separate part from several manufacturers. The more people involved, and the more licensing, the more lawyers, and accountants, and office personell managers, secretaries, and CEOs, and of course company representatives to add the the pile of money that will have to be made from the manufacture, and marketing of these products. Sometimes they also have a what is called a "test market". This is where they decide who sells the most, and what the interest of the public is. This is where the decision to give something the axe, or the green light in other places demographically speaking. Now since they've decided that Japan is the only place where they will sell this is most likely because of private agreements, and licensing issues along with legalities, and piracy concerns that both Disney, and Bandai might have. It's hard to say, but in this case it's probably Disney Japan limited that might have decided this since they DO have officials that they delegate through over there. This isn't so much Disney as it is an offshore company that represents them abroad. I'd have to say yes, it seems greedy, but it's their game, their rules. 

~ Chris ​


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Id rather buck the system and get the Bandai kits thru "other" sources than be relegated to buying the crap that Revell thinks we want.

Not to worry, I'll have my Bandai TFA kits soon enough.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll have to see what pops up on ebay, hopefully people won't ask ridiculous prices...but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

spock62 said:


> I'll have to see what pops up on ebay, hopefully people won't ask ridiculous prices...but I'm not holding my breath!


Pssh.
There's an Amazon marketplace seller offering the Revell Poe's X-Wing for $50. So the price-gouging has begun.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Hah, he's gouging the wrong kit!!!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

spock62 said:


> I'll have to see what pops up on ebay, hopefully people won't ask ridiculous prices...but I'm not holding my breath!


I was going to say that after other people have complained about not being able to acquire it in the states. 



seaQuest said:


> Pssh.
> There's an Amazon marketplace seller offering the Revell Poe's X-Wing for $50. So the price-gouging has begun.


 Not surprising. It's come to be expected now days. 



robiwon said:


> Hah, he's gouging the wrong kit!!!


For sure! You'll see this a lot, especially with Star Wars, or Star Trek stuff. Hell, you could poop in a box, make a Star Wars label on your computer, and put "Bantha crap" on the outside of it, and some idiot would buy it!!! Has anyone here seen the episode of Pawn Stars where chumlee bought elephant crap in a can?









~ Chris ​


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Right now there is an almost irrational frenzy for anything to do with Episode 7 - deliberately orchestrated with 'Force Friday' so instead of a regular release of kits & tie ins everything was kept under wraps until one single moment.
The pricing and availability of just about anything related to this movie is skewed by this. I figure after after the initial feeding is done and regular market forces reestablish themselves the ability to buy the kit you want will become easier. Right now the spotlights are aimed and everything is being watched and patrolled, after the movie has been out for a while things will be different.

Can't afford to buy anything new anyway so I am going to enjoy watching everyone else build and enhance these new kits for now...


----------

